# The Orchestra And Other Musings



## Inderjit S (Apr 19, 2004)

Which of the "young Tooks and Brandybucks" do you think began the impromptu orchestra in the party? Do you think Merry and Pippin were amongst the impetuous youngsters who started the racket? Or was Merry staying close to Frodo or by his grandfather and mother? Was he too old for such youthful extravagances? But then again he was like 19 years old or so at the time and in the bloom of youth. Or was he sitting close to his mother and grandfather, thus Rory's paroxysm after Bilbo's disappearance? 

And was Merry onto Bilbo? Did he know how Bilbo disappeared? He knows about the ring and it's capabilities. Was he the only one out of all the hobbits who was not in complete and utter shock? And which Tooks found Bilbo's behaviour a little amusing?


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 26, 2004)

Merry mentions Bilbo being clumsy, so he wouldn't have been too surprised. I don't see him as being a young and irresponsible fellow. For one thing, he helps Frodo out immediately after Bilbo's disappearance. Though young, he's obviously in the immediate circle of confidants. 

I think he probably was just enjoying the party and then suddenly, poof, Bilbo's gone. He wouldn't have suspected it. He probably would, however, have figured out what it was about and agreed with Rory.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 4, 2004)

Merry would have been as young and irresponsible as any other Hobbits in his tweens. Maybe that is an over-statement. He was, of course, as you say, pretty sensible at times, but we don't get to see enough off him when he was in the middle of his irresponsible tweens.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 8, 2004)

But all we do see of him is responsible. I see no reason to assume that, just because he's a tween, he's irresponsible. I'd say he shows a good deal of sense and planning which is probably part of his character. Yes, he gets into mischief but it seems to be calculated mischief at times. If you know what I mean?


----------

